# Some states like NJ, TX, CA, & OH, are extending the $600/wk past July 31st by themselves, not waiting for Congress to act at the Federal level. Good!



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

I just read this...From the following link to the Yahoo article:

(Quote from the article below): "States have the ability to extend PUA to 46 weeks. New Jersey, Texas, California, and Ohio are some of the states that have enacted the extension so far."

https://www.yahoo.com/money/coronav...-as-extension-of-600-uncertain-202428770.html
Many states are not waiting for the Federal Government to act, and at least 4 states, NJ, TX, CA, and OH are extending the July 31st deadline for the PUA $600/wk. This is good news, because as I mentioned every time I see a surge of orders while driving these days, it is after more people get stimulus and relief. As I reported a while back, after the initial spike in Covid, and the stock market sunk, orders were a lot lower. Once the government started to help its people, first with the stimulus, then with the stock market, bond market, etc. then PUA, then EIDL, PPP, etc. it was like back to normal and even better at times (around the July 4th holiday it was popping).

The only reservation I have is that states who are doing this will have a hard time to pay all this money back... but as I mentioned before it is better than having people kicked out of their homes and out on the street hungry. I hope that your state extends the PUA past July 31st... whether you are driving or collecting UI. There are still hardly any jobs out there, and Covid cases are hitting new records by the day, so government assistance I believe is proper and just.

After continued feedback from passengers and reading cases of people on other websites, this relief is still necessary and needed IMHO. I don't think the majority of people are lazy... I just don't really think so. I just had one passenger who was a cab driver here in Chicago who I drove from Park Ridge, IL to Lakeview, IL. He had come here from overseas and is a hard worker, but there are no fares. He tried to find other work, but was not able to. People are telling me that they can't still find work that pays enough...

I had another fare today who was a pediatric nurse (who was a nursing manager with 2 children and an ex-husband living at home) who felt a bit jealous about the news when I told her, and she was like, "where is my stimulus?", but I kindly explained to her that even though she has feelings I understand, maybe she should be delicate when she considers the plight of Chicago.

I think the future may be quite dangerous financially (due to very high trillion dollar plus deficits and exploding debt), but I think it will be a lot worse if we do nothing. It may be a slow grinding path higher due to all the debt that is being accumulated, but in opinion it is the moral thing to do right now. I don't see an easy way out of this, and our future generations will be burdened, but I cannot accept to see my fellow citizens in catastrophe. Here's hoping and praying your state offers relief on their own, even if the Federal Government/Congress doesn't act in time...


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

PUA is the federal equivalent of state UI. This is not the extra $600 per week, which is FPUC.

States have already expanded PUA. NJ has expanded state UI to 59 weeks and PUA to 46 weeks.

There is no way any state will be able to afford to carry the $600 FPUC without the backing of the feds.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It's no wonder, the OP lives in Illinois. 

https://www.chicagobusiness.com/joe...ay of,materialize more or less simultaneously.

https://www.illinoispolicy.org/reports/illinois-high-tax-problem/


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Hmm.. well it seemed from the article that some states are trying to extend the $600/week on their own with the Feds backing...

Here is a heartfelt article I just read on CNN...

https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/11/poli...s-600-dollars-coronavirus-congress/index.html


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

as long as uber and lyft are operating, you should have no right to these kinds of funds.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

flyntflossy10 said:


> as long as uber and lyft are operating, you should have no right to these kinds of funds.


I quit driving because in 5 hours I made $10. Just because we can operate doesn't mean we can make money. Oh and I live in the Bay Area which is one of the best markets in the world. There isn't enough demand to keep every driver on the road and if they took away my riders by closing everything then they should pay me until they reopen everything. Without paying most of us to stay home in an eight hour shift you would be lucky to get three pings, drivers would literally starve to death if it wasn't for PUA so I hope you think about that next time you think we shouldn't get PUA


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

flyntflossy10 said:


> as long as uber and lyft are operating, you should have no right to these kinds of funds.


I understand why you feel this way, but while driving around people, I ask many of them this question, and it seems divided on what the answer is based on how much money they were making before the crap hit the fan. I recently had a passenger from a Target around Lawrence and Broadway or so and we were talking about face masks. He was OK with the extra 600/week being extended as long as he got some extra money too for being an essential worker. He said his store was giving him extra money per hour, so he told me that as long as he is getting a bump, he is cool with people out of work getting extra cash.

So for the people that are essential workers, as long as they get a bump themselves, is it a good thing for everyone if essential workers also get a decent bump?



ANT 7 said:


> It's no wonder, the OP lives in Illinois.
> 
> https://www.chicagobusiness.com/joe...ay of,materialize more or less simultaneously.
> 
> https://www.illinoispolicy.org/reports/illinois-high-tax-problem/


I read that over the past few years that Illinois is on the verge of bankruptcy. Our city bonds are trading near the "junk" level, and I don't think that Illinois can really honor all the very generous pension obligations to Chicago city workers. I watched a podcast interview on some financial website talking about the incredibly generous pensions some city workers are getting. I am not sure if this is true, because I can't prove what the guest was saying, but he was reporting that some city workers were getting well into the six figures of pension, and some were collecting two pensions.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

This won't work. States can't go into debt the way the federal government can.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> This won't work. States can't go into debt the way the federal government can.


No but the feds won't let a state fail, it'll all be paid eventually by our grand children


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> This won't work. States can't go into debt the way the federal government can.


Indeed... I just hope my state of IL can stay solvent.



NicFit said:


> No but the feds won't let a state fail, it'll all be paid eventually by our grand children


Don't have grandchildren yet, but that is a big concern. High government debt levels mean very very slow economic progress, as savings and investment are curtailed and the debt is a massive drag on GDP growth. With high debt, there is no money going to capital investment and it is hard to get increases in productivity. The far future looks very bleak. I dunno what there is to do. Maybe Elon Musk can colonize another planet and mine its resources.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Indeed... I just hope my state of IL can stay solvent.
> 
> 
> Don't have grandchildren yet, but that is a big concern. High government debt levels mean very very slow economic progress, as savings and investment are curtailed and the debt is a massive drag on GDP growth. With high debt, there is no money going to capital investment and it is hard to get increases in productivity. The far future looks very bleak. I dunno what there is to do. Maybe Elon Musk can colonize another planet and mine its resources.


We will figure it out unless no one has grandkids, then the planet will be empty and no one will be left to care

There will be ripples for the next 5-10 years but eventually it'll be back to normal, this isn't America's first pandemic and it won't be the last


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

NicFit said:


> We will figure it out unless no one has grandkids, then the planet will be empty and no one will be left to care
> 
> There will be ripples for the next 5-10 years but eventually it'll be back to normal, this isn't America's first pandemic and it won't be the last


Yes, we must be confident that we'll figure things out as we emerge from the problem. I like your estimate of 5-10 years of slogging through all this. That seems to be in line with the Spanish Flu of 1918 and Great Depression 1929. For the later, even though it sucked, around after 10 years things started to get back to normal. And there was not such a powerful government response at the time. My feeling is that the government is doing the right thing with all the stimulus and PUA and stuff. Hopefully more help with follow. Others here and on other websites who are reporting their individual cases are telling me that there really aren't any decent jobs to be had. As I wrote before, way too many service sector jobs have crashed, and it will take some time for them to come back.

For Uber drivers, we relied a lot on (at least I did in Chicago), passengers going out for work like conventions. Here in Chicago, McCormick Place was a mainstay in summertime for business conventions. This summer it is deader than the crypt keeper on "Tales from the Crypt". Last summer, during the day shifts, it was non stop from airport runs (from consultants) and convention goers. At night, it was a lot of young people going to festivals like Spring Awakening, Lollapolooza, etc by Chicago's Grant Park and Navy Pier. This summer through mid July...sigh...

Also last summer (nights) there were countless back to back rides of tourists, bartenders&wait staff to and from work, stuff like that. This summer... you can guess what nighttime in Chicago was like instead. To say the picture is grim makes the music video from Michael Jackson's "Thriller" look like the dancing number from Ryan Gosling's "La La Land".



SinTaxERROR said:


> PUA is the federal equivalent of state UI. This is not the extra $600 per week, which is FPUC.
> 
> States have already expanded PUA. NJ has expanded state UI to 59 weeks and PUA to 46 weeks.
> 
> There is no way any state will be able to afford to carry the $600 FPUC without the backing of the feds.


I am reading again about how some of the states I mentioned are by themselves extending the $600/week with the backing of the feds. I just ran across this article:

https://money.yahoo.com/coronavirus...-as-extension-of-600-uncertain-202428770.html
One of the quotes says: "States are taking the lead because of the concerns about the lack of action by the federal government," Gbenga Ajilore, senior economist at the Center for American Progress, a non-profit for public policy research and advocacy, told Yahoo Money. "This is something that we've seen throughout this pandemic that the states can't rely on the federal government to help out anymore."

It seems to suggest that a few of the states will at least try to afford to carry the $600/week FPUC amount without the backing of the feds.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

It would be lovely if the $600 gets extended, regardless of what its called.

In the meantime though, in the past week I got an e-mail from the Texas Workforce Commission that says it's going to end later this month.

Stay tuned.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> This won't work. States can't go into debt the way the federal government can.


LOL! Are you kidding? California's supposedly broke and supposedly $54b(with a B)in debt, yet they approved 7 more weeks of the PUA. They have enough for the bullet train & other projects, yet can't seem to find $$$ for more important things, like helping out their citizens.



NicFit said:


> I quit driving because in 5 hours I made $10. Just because we can operate doesn't mean we can make money. Oh and I live in the Bay Area which is one of the best markets in the world. There isn't enough demand to keep every driver on the road and if they took away my riders by closing everything then they should pay me until they reopen everything. Without paying most of us to stay home in an eight hour shift you would be lucky to get three pings, drivers would literally starve to death if it wasn't for PUA so I hope you think about that next time you think we shouldn't get PUA


Exactly!


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Time to go back to work, the paid vacation is over.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> One of the quotes says: "States are taking the lead because of the concerns about the lack of action by the federal government," Gbenga Ajilore, senior economist at the Center for American Progress, a non-profit for public policy research and advocacy, told Yahoo Money. "This is something that we've seen throughout this pandemic that the states can't rely on the federal government to help out anymore."
> 
> It seems to suggest that a few of the states will at least try to afford to carry the $600/week FPUC amount without the backing of the feds.


Kim, I read both articles, and quite honestly, I don't see a direct reference, or even an inference, that the $600 /week payment is being picked up by the states. Including the above statement you referenced. This is only about extending traditional state benefits. You may be reading into this just a tad too hopefully. :>

Unfortunately, in characterizing the Feds in the context of "_lack of action_" and saying things like "_the states can't rely on the federal government to help out anymore_" this article is in fact politicizing the situation, and that is not helpful. I have never heard of "The Center for American Progress" But I'll bet you a dollar to a hole in a donut that it is a far left leaning, politically inspired, organization.

I am the biggest critic of the Cares Act, but I sure as hell would never accuse Congress of "lack of action". Quite the opposite. They rushed a bill out the door in a panic that had no means testing.

The fact of the matter is many states enacted extensions long ago. California added extentions from the get-go. See below screen shot of my benefits home page in CA. That claim balance of $3841.00 is separate and apart from the $600 /week pay out. From when I first qualified (as an IC that has paid zero dollars into the CA UI kitty) I was awarded funds to the end of December.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Yes, we must be confident that we'll figure things out as we emerge from the problem. I like your estimate of 5-10 years of slogging through all this. That seems to be in line with the Spanish Flu of 1918 and Great Depression 1929. For the later, even though it sucked, around after 10 years things started to get back to normal. And there was not such a powerful government response at the time. My feeling is that the government is doing the right thing with all the stimulus and PUA and stuff. Hopefully more help with follow. Others here and on other websites who are reporting their individual cases are telling me that there really aren't any decent jobs to be had. As I wrote before, way too many service sector jobs have crashed, and it will take some time for them to come back.
> 
> For Uber drivers, we relied a lot on (at least I did in Chicago), passengers going out for work like conventions. Here in Chicago, McCormick Place was a mainstay in summertime for business conventions. This summer it is deader than the crypt keeper on "Tales from the Crypt". Last summer, during the day shifts, it was non stop from airport runs (from consultants) and convention goers. At night, it was a lot of young people going to festivals like Spring Awakening, Lollapolooza, etc by Chicago's Grant Park and Navy Pier. This summer through mid July...sigh...
> 
> ...


States will not have this money. Many states are probably already borrowing from the USDOL to meet the UI payments they need to pay out weekly. Keyword here is BORROWING. This $$$$ will need to be paid back to the USDOL. How is a state supposed to justify an extra $600,000,000 weekly or more suddenly to the USDOL??

I believe the article was meant to be slightly misleading... this is the worst type of journalism... something that cannot be factually guaranteed and giving people false hopes that they will not fall flat on their faces in 2 or so weeks...


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Kim, I read both articles, and quite honestly, I don't see a direct reference, or even an inference, that the $600 /week payment is being picked up by the states. Including the above statement you referenced. This is only about extending state level benefits. You may be reading into this just a tad too hopefully. :>
> 
> Unfortunately, in characterizing the Feds in the context of "_lack of action_" and saying things like "_the states can't rely on the federal government to help out anymore_" this article is in fact politicizing the situation, and that is not helpful. I have never heard of "The Center for American Progress" But I'll bet you a dollar to a hole in a donut that it is a far left leaning, politically inspired, organization.
> 
> ...


Maybe you are right. I just read about those four states (I don't live in any one of those). I was just getting happy for those who live in those states.



SinTaxERROR said:


> States will not have this money. Many states are probably already borrowing from the USDOL to meet the UI payments they need to pay out weekly. Keyword here is BORROWING. This $$$$ will need to be paid back to the USDOL. How is a state supposed to justify an extra $600,000,000 weekly or more suddenly to the USDOL??
> 
> I believe the article was meant to be slightly misleading... this is the worst type of journalism... something that cannot be factually guaranteed and giving people false hopes that they will not fall flat on their faces in 2 or so weeks...


Yeah, perhaps you are right that the article is misleading. Let's see what happens...


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Stop using the Chinese Flu to steal money. Almost every business I drive by has a help wanted sign in the window.

If you are under 70, you have LESS chance of death (.046%) fro the Chinese virus than this years seasonal flu (.06%).

Every gov't should stop giving bums money, open the workplace and stop giving money THEY DON'T HAVE.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mister Sunshine: You are aware the $600 isn't controled by the State, yes? They admin and pay, and then hold their hands out to get the $$ from the Federal Gov. That's it. States can't extend THAT portion of the payment. In fact, nobody has yet, tho pressure is building.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Mister Sunshine: You are aware the $600 isn't controled by the State, yes? They admin and pay, and then hold their hands out to get the $$ from the Federal Gov. That's it. States can't extend THAT portion of the payment. In fact, nobody has yet, tho pressure is building.


There is only 1 Mr. Sunshine on this forum and he is not in this thread (yet) @jgiun1 :roflmao:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberTrent9 said:


> LOL! Are you kidding? California's supposedly broke and supposedly $54b(with a B)in debt, yet they approved 7 more weeks of the PUA. They have enough for the bullet train & other projects, yet can't seem to find $$$ for more important things, like helping out their citizens.


No offense but 7 weeks is better than 0 for one and two, the bullet train among other things will

1) create jobs (this is always better than just giving away money)
2) create revenue via the rides given and also lingering revenue from tourism "ohhhh bullet train". to businesses in surrounding train station cities as well as the state of ca in general.

Don't knock what you don't fully understand.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> There is only 1 Mr. Sunshine


huh, well it is MY nickname that I assigned. His posts seems like sunlight is being injected into my body in a manner that isn't always pleasant.
☀⛱


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> I just read this...From the following link to the Yahoo article:
> 
> (Quote from the article below): "States have the ability to extend PUA to 46 weeks. New Jersey, Texas, California, and Ohio are some of the states that have enacted the extension so far."
> 
> ...


It didn't say they were extending the $600. That wasn't the states' to extend. All they can do is extend their UI benefits.


----------



## LasVegasMellowYellow (Jun 24, 2015)

NicFit said:


> I quit driving because in 5 hours I made $10. Oh and I live in the Bay Area which is one of the best markets in the world.


This is a business decision that you made. Business has risk. If you open a Thai food restaurant next to 10,000 other Thai food restaurants... you're not guaranteed income. As you said "Just because we can operate doesn't mean we can make money." Not sure what business school you went to, but I don't think anyone promised you that.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

LasVegasMellowYellow said:


> If you open a Thai food restaurant next to 10,000 other Thai food restaurants... you're not guaranteed income.


Is this the case? Apparently people like thai food in that area. Im just playing..don't take my comment seriously. I have to say when I'm being sarcastic on here or else it could be takin in another direction lol.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Is this the case? Apparently people like thai food in that area. Im just playing..don't take my comment seriously. I have to say when I'm being sarcastic on here or else it could be takin in another direction lol.


Sticky rice mango &#129316;&#129316;

and when I can get a thai restaurant to actually send me some spicy dishes vs the water down they do &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;

but no, I love that in america pple can go about things completely different and some succeed and unfortunately some fail.

it's a part of life. I always look at it as what I could do differently for next time.

I think a lot about how one reacts, how one moves forward and how one continues to persevere says a lot about ones character.

I dabble In people watching irl. I like to see how folks move and flow and I've been told I have high EI? Never really got that but I guess I can vibe out what pple are feeling irl and I pick up on things most pple don't.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> but no, I love that in america pple can go about things completely different and some succeed and unfortunately some fail.


That's right. So 10,000 Thai restaurants in one city and they all operate differently and their success is based on how they operate and how they go about their business.

Millions of Uber drivers who all get paid different $/hour. We all drive and operate differently even if your my neighbor.


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Mister Sunshine: You are aware the $600 isn't controled by the State, yes? They admin and pay, and then hold their hands out to get the $$ from the Federal Gov. That's it. States can't extend THAT portion of the payment. In fact, nobody has yet, tho pressure is building.


Drivers should get hazard pay.... retroactive back since covid 19 began...so many Americans are suffering...this virus is real..we need help!!!! they're ain't no jobs out there why risk getting sick...drivers who are still driving be safe...Lyft and Uber karma is here give us our back wages 4 years of back wages we are employees..pay back unemployment you owe them 430 million dollars 2013-2020...leave the state if you can't and won't comply to AB5!!!!..and my fellow drivers they're is no freedom in driving for these companies it's exploitation at it's finest...they never cared about us....this pandemic was the final nail in the coffin....no compassion...the US Government has failed the most vulnerable.. we are desperate for more funding and help...extend the 600 indefinitely until covid 19 is gone or a vaccine is found and is effective


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

LasVegasMellowYellow said:


> This is a business decision that you made. Business has risk. If you open a Thai food restaurant next to 10,000 other Thai food restaurants... you're not guaranteed income. As you said "Just because we can operate doesn't mean we can make money." Not sure what business school you went to, but I don't think anyone promised you that.


The government shut down my customers, they can pay me, what am I suppose to do, starve to death?

I was making good money before this Kung-flu crap, then the government shut everything down except me, I had 1 ping in 5 hours when I used to have 1 ping every couple of minutes at most. How does that even relate to the 10.000 other restaurants, it's like saying you have a restaurant and your customers aren't allowed to go there, it doesn't matter if it's one or a million, the government shut it down and took my means of income


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Here is an update summary. Pelosi wants Congress to skip recess in order to 'get er done'.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/14/cor...d-delay-house-recess-to-pass-relief-bill.html


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Here is an update summary. Pelosi wants Congress to skip recess in order to 'get er done'.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/14/cor...d-delay-house-recess-to-pass-relief-bill.html


I think this is the first thing I've seen from her that makes sense.


----------



## LasVegasMellowYellow (Jun 24, 2015)

NicFit said:


> The government shut down my customers, they can pay me, what am I suppose to do, starve to death?


How can I explain this differently? If you open a restaurant that sells cabbage soup... and no one likes your cabbage soup then you go out of business. No one wants you to starve. Stop selling bad cabbage soup. If you're not making money doing what you're doing... then stop doing what you're doing.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> I just read this...From the following link to the Yahoo article:
> 
> (Quote from the article below): "States have the ability to extend PUA to 46 weeks. New Jersey, Texas, California, and Ohio are some of the states that have enacted the extension so far."
> 
> ...


Yes under certain circumstances states have the ability to add another seven weeks onto the 39 weeks already authorized for Pua. However , Pua is not the $600. Pua is our weekly benefits. Fpuc is the 600


flyntflossy10 said:


> as long as uber and lyft are operating, you should have no right to these kinds of funds.


 well we do. The Pua is not funded by the states or by employees. The feds are backing it up. That money was allocated in the cares Act. So it's not like we're costing the state money and it's not like we're taking money from other employees. The feds have already allocated the money


UberTrent9 said:


> LOL! Are you kidding? California's supposedly broke and supposedly $54b(with a B)in debt, yet they approved 7 more weeks of the PUA. They have enough for the bullet train & other projects, yet can't seem to find $$$ for more important things, like helping out their citizens


What does California's budget have to do with Pua? The state doesn't fund the Pua. The feds do


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

LasVegasMellowYellow said:


> How can I explain this differently? If you open a restaurant that sells cabbage soup... and no one likes your cabbage soup then you go out of business. No one wants you to starve. Stop selling bad cabbage soup. If you're not making money doing what you're doing... then stop doing what you're doing.


So the issue isn't that people don't like it, the issue is that the government told them they can't, big difference. Glad your not in charge because you don't have a clue what happened by the way you think I lost riders. How can I explain this differently? If the government issues a order to close all non essential services then that means my riders can't use my services because I would be taking them to a closed place

The cabbage isn't bad, the government forbid people from eating it


----------



## LasVegasMellowYellow (Jun 24, 2015)

NicFit said:


> The cabbage isn't bad, the government forbid people from eating it


Okay...so you're mad at the government for the covid-19 closures. I understand this, and would like to help you transition into a more profitable career. Can you post a resume or a summary of your skill set?

You're a driver like the rest of us. I love your passion and arrogance... but at the end of the day, you have a low-skill uber driver job. Don't blame the government for your/our shortcomings.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Hmm.. well it seemed from the article that some states are trying to extend the $600/week on their own with the Feds backing...
> 
> Here is a heartfelt article I just read on CNN...
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/11/poli...s-600-dollars-coronavirus-congress/index.html


Your mistake is believing any thing you read on CNN.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

LasVegasMellowYellow said:


> Okay...so you're mad at the government for the covid-19 closures. I understand this, and would like to help you transition into a more profitable career. Can you post a resume or a summary of your skill set?
> 
> You're a driver like the rest of us. I love your passion and arrogance... but at the end of the day, you have a low-skill uber driver job. Don't blame the government for your/our shortcomings.


I'm not mad, you don't know me and I have other skills, if I wanted a job doing something else I would already have it. I don't want your useless help since you don't get anything. I've been doing this for three years, I have a nice car and aside from the car payment that's almost gone I have zero other debt. The Kung-flu is temporary and will be gone by next year and I'll be back in business. I have enough in the bank to where I don't have to do anything until next summer. The only other thing I would do is open another business but that isn't the best thing due to all the closures, so I'm going to wait it out until the free cheese is gone &#128405;


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Basketball 9to5 said:


> Drivers should get hazard pay.... retroactive back since covid 19 began...so many Americans are suffering...this virus is real..we need help!!!! they're ain't no jobs out there why risk getting sick...drivers who are still driving be safe...Lyft and Uber karma is here give us our back wages 4 years of back wages we are employees..pay back unemployment you owe them 430 million dollars 2013-2020...leave the state if you can't and won't comply to AB5!!!!..and my fellow drivers they're is no freedom in driving for these companies it's exploitation at it's finest...they never cared about us....this pandemic was the final nail in the coffin....no compassion...the US Government has failed the most vulnerable.. we are desperate for more funding and help...extend the 600 indefinitely until covid 19 is gone or a vaccine is found and is effective


Wow! Very emotional and powerful post! Many other drivers and citizens would agree with you.

Looking back, it seems that the Yahoo + CNN article I referenced changed its content. I agree now that the 600/week will not (so far) be extended in the four states that I mentioned.

More feedback from riders yesterday suggests that panic is building, and Congress should announce some kind of program soon. Even if it is a lesser amount, or the "back to work" bonus some suggested, OR another round of stimulus... OR, maybe some incredible fiscal stimulus program enacted at the national level that provides jobs??

I will remain optimistic whatever the outcome... &#128378;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Well I think the biggest issue we are up against it is, we have about a three-week window to get the issue resolved if we want to see the money anytime soon. The Senate is out on break until the 20th. when they get back they're only in session until August 7th and then they're back on on break for 30 days! so we got from July 20th to August 7th to get them to agree on something


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Well I think the biggest issue we are up against it is, we have about a three-week window to get the issue resolved if we want to see the money anytime soon. The Senate is out on break until the 20th. when they get back they're only in session until August 7th and then they're back on on break for 30 days! so we got from July 20th to August 7th to get them to agree on something


Even though I will always hold onto hope, the concern I have is that there are far too many people betting that Congress will act, and act big... If not for a 600/week extension, then something big in terms of stimulus. I just dropped off a passenger at Jewel Osco Grocery who was telling me not to worry because he is certain that the government will have his back. When I told him about the 600/week cutoff he assured me that the government is going to do something last minute on a national level. He had gotten laid off at Lou Malnati's Pizzeria and has some health problems like obesity and heart issues. He shared with me how his mother died recently and he is way behind on bills. Without the 600/week and without another stimulus, he stated he may be out on the street and have to go live with his niece. Citing the upcoming election, he expressed confidence that Trump will push something big to lock in votes. I hope he is right...


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Well I think the biggest issue we are up against it is, we have about a three-week window to get the issue resolved if we want to see the money anytime soon. The Senate is out on break until the 20th. when they get back they're only in session until August 7th and then they're back on on break for 30 days! so we got from July 20th to August 7th to get them to agree on something


if that's the case, don't expect to know anything until the very late hours of August 7th.

Something will be written and passed that solves no problem but just kicks the can down the road.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

flyntflossy10 said:


> as long as uber and lyft are operating, you should have no right to these kinds of funds.


Maybe he does not feel safe to drive RS. Who are you do judge or tell him if he has the right or not .


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Just to clarify the numbers a little bit.

I'm over 65. If I catch this bug, the odds of it killing me are statistically about 5%. That's not high, but it's not a risk that I want to take.

Sort of like playing Russian roulette with a few more empty chambers.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Just to clarify the numbers a little bit.
> 
> I'm over 65. If I catch this bug, the odds of it killing me are statistically about 5%. That's not high, but it's not a risk that I want to take.
> 
> Sort of like playing Russian roulette with a few more empty chambers.


I agree Christinebitg that people need to not put a blanket assessment on everyone because everybody's situation is different. I would not be driving if I was over 65 either.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Maybe he does not feel safe to drive RS. Who are you do judge or tell him if he has the right or not .


Well it may be up to him whether he wants to drive or not but it's not up to him whether he gets unemployment or not. Regular W-2 employees don't even get the choice to not work because they don't want to. We're just on a temporary program. So why should we be given the option choose whether to work or not collect unemployment?



Young Kim said:


> Even though I will always hold onto hope, the concern I have is that there are far too many people betting that Congress will act, and act big... If not for a 600/week extension, then something big in terms of stimulus. I just dropped off a passenger at Jewel Osco Grocery who was telling me not to worry because he is certain that the government will have his back. When I told him about the 600/week cutoff he assured me that the government is going to do something last minute on a national level. He had gotten laid off at Lou Malnati's Pizzeria and has some health problems like obesity and heart issues. He shared with me how his mother died recently and he is way behind on bills. Without the 600/week and without another stimulus, he stated he may be out on the street and have to go live with his niece. Citing the upcoming election, he expressed confidence that Trump will push something big to lock in votes. I hope he is right...


That's because Trump and Munich keep promising big money&#129318;&#127996;


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> I would not be driving if I was over 65 either.


The last time I drove was Feb. 29th, because of the Houston Rodeo. Which got cancelled in the middle of its two week run.

I had just started driving again, after finishing a project for a side gig. Oh well.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Well it may be up to him whether he wants to drive or not but it's not up to him whether he gets unemployment or not. Regular W-2 employees don't even get the choice to not work because they don't want to. We're just on a temporary program. So why should we be given the option choose whether to work or not collect unemployment?
> 
> 
> That's because Trump and Munich keep promising big money&#129318;&#127996;


I can't go back to work because the company went bankrupt. At this point I don't want to go out and drive. Or to find a new job until I know for certain we will be safe . If the government extend UI/PUA for another feed weeks I see no issues with that . Some people can't go back to work. Not everyone is on the same situation.

personally I will be happy to get more money, I paid higher taxes for 21 years . I think I deserved some handing me down money from the government. What they are giving me it's not even the half I paid to them over the years .

thank you


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I can't go back to work because the company went bankrupt. At this point I don't want to go out and drive. Or to find a new job until I know for certain we will be safe . If the government extend UI/PUA for another feed weeks I see no issues with that . Some people can't go back to work. Not everyone is on the same situation.
> 
> personally I will be happy to get more money, I paid higher taxes for 21 years . I think I deserved some handing me down money from the government. What they are giving me it's not even the half I paid to them over the years .
> 
> thank you


Sorry that your company went bankrupt. I do hope that all will be well for you in the near future. I don't think that many consider people in other situations than their own sometimes. I don't, and never would, mind if UI/PUA is even extended another year, until the virus finally relents. If nobody has any money, then I feel my ride requests will plummet sharply. I see that a very large percent of people taking my Uber these days are doing so because of UI/PUA. They shared with me that without it, they would not be able to go out anywhere.

I definitely understand though that some are afraid of very long term consequences of extended UI/PUA in terms of higher taxes/inflation, but there is a serious need now, a "clear and present danger". So I am with you that the government should do all it can.



Christinebitg said:


> The last time I drove was Feb. 29th, because of the Houston Rodeo. Which got cancelled in the middle of its two week run.
> 
> I had just started driving again, after finishing a project for a side gig. Oh well.


Please let us know when Houston booms back. My cousins live in Houston, and it is a great place to live. As a kid, I remember going to AstroWorld, and riding my first roller coaster, the The wooden "Texas Cyclone". It both shocked and amazed me. I recall being so scared going on it, that first drop... I felt a high I have never felt since. I remember just jumping up and down screaming, "How Awesome!" People in Houston as well as my cousins there were so laid back, unlike my cousins in New York... New York cousins were sort of mean...


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> Even though I will always hold onto hope, the concern I have is that there are far too many people betting that Congress will act, and act big... If not for a 600/week extension, then something big in terms of stimulus. I just dropped off a passenger at Jewel Osco Grocery who was telling me not to worry because he is certain that the government will have his back. When I told him about the 600/week cutoff he assured me that the government is going to do something last minute on a national level. He had gotten laid off at Lou Malnati's Pizzeria and has some health problems like obesity and heart issues. He shared with me how his mother died recently and he is way behind on bills. Without the 600/week and without another stimulus, he stated he may be out on the street and have to go live with his niece. Citing the upcoming election, he expressed confidence that Trump will push something big to lock in votes. I hope he is right...


Well it's a huge mistake to rely of the government anyways. We see that now where alot have still seen not a penny from UE and have been trying for months. You can't rely on the unreliable. I never feel bad for anyone with money issues and problems. Only one person to blame and thats yourself.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> Please let us know when Houston booms back.


Well, the economy here is doing "okay." It's kind of mixed right now.

There's still a lot of construction going on. Tons of residential construction right now, especially apartment buildings, and quite a bit of commercial construction too.

Restaurants, on the other hand, are seriously challenged. It was tough enough for them with the first wave of stuff, but it's worse now. Some of them closed permanently, including one of our favorites. I think he was considering retiring anyway, since he'd had the place for something like 39 years. (Barry's Pizza)


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Sorry that your company went bankrupt. I do hope that all will be well for you in the near future. I don't think that many consider people in other situations than their own sometimes. I don't, and never would, mind if UI/PUA is even extended another year, until the virus finally relents. If nobody has any money, then I feel my ride requests will plummet sharply. I see that a very large percent of people taking my Uber these days are doing so because of UI/PUA. They shared with me that without it, they would not be able to go out anywhere.
> 
> I definitely understand though that some are afraid of very long term consequences of extended UI/PUA in terms of higher taxes/inflation, but there is a serious need now, a "clear and present danger". So I am with you that the government should do all it can.
> 
> ...


Not my company, the one I worked for ( Neiman Marcus ). I used to work for them in the past and then went back .


----------



## Carlycat (Mar 31, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Indeed... I just hope my state of IL can stay solvent.
> 
> 
> Don't have grandchildren yet, but that is a big concern. High government debt levels mean very very slow economic progress, as savings and investment are curtailed and the debt is a massive drag on GDP growth. With high debt, there is no money going to capital investment and it is hard to get increases in productivity. The far future looks very bleak. I dunno what there is to do. Maybe Elon Musk can colonize another planet and mine its resources.


I know what to do, legalize pot and cut the fat cat salaries of administrations, and make the rich tax dodgers pay up. A good national health plan should go in the works too, get rid of those greedy insurance companies, regulate the pharmaceutical companies on the price of medicines, make buying a home not so costly and without the superfluous fees, etc., The list could go on, but I'd like to think most of you get it.


----------



## gocovidgocovidgo (Jul 15, 2020)

got money for wars but cant feed the poor

as if all the jobs coming back aug 1st

lol

dont worry their might be a gap but theyll be forced to extend it, least thats my thoughts

$15 an hour stocking sheleves or ups fed ex trucks at the amazon warehouse are the only places hiring, woohoo a job at covid central

if they dont extended it first week of august will crash & light a fire they cant put out

most people got less than $1200

3 trillion is enough to give 150 million $20,000 whered the other $18,800 go? bailing out billionaires & millionaires, banks, airlines(united still laying of 36,000), jay z, yeezy, ice cube, all these "businesses" filing bankrupcy got millions & billions in "loans"

walmart & taco delivery "essential" but mom & pops ef off, you can only open every other table at your bar restauraunt & yeah people will flock to go out to eat and be forced to wear masks, is the utility company cutting 75% off the bills, landlords accepting only 25% of rent since thats the only way they can legally open up for "business"?

its a big f u to citizens so no extention take it back to the streets & start burning everything down again

all i know is pua or not i got least 8 more months of regular unemployment & best believe double dipping these $2000+ weeks while i can as if uber lyft is open with its books, they can audit me in 2023 as im sure there will be millions before me to get to & at that point itll be cheaper just to forget about it then try and get uber lyft to open up their books


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> I just read this...From the following link to the Yahoo article:
> 
> (Quote from the article below): "States have the ability to extend PUA to 46 weeks. New Jersey, Texas, California, and Ohio are some of the states that have enacted the extension so far."
> 
> ...


States will be BROKE


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I can't go back to work because the company went bankrupt. At this point I don't want to go out and drive. Or to find a new job until I know for certain we will be safe . If the government extend UI/PUA for another feed weeks I see no issues with that . Some people can't go back to work. Not everyone is on the same situation.
> 
> personally I will be happy to get more money, I paid higher taxes for 21 years . I think I deserved some handing me down money from the government. What they are giving me it's not even the half I paid to them over the years .
> 
> thank you


 having worked there, you should be on regular State unemployment and you can get that up to 46 weeks, almost a full year.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> having worked there, you should be on regular State unemployment and you can get that up to 46 weeks, almost a full year.


Well let see until September . I would like to fly to Italy for 10-15 days to Italy and visit my family if allowed. After that I will look for a job or get serious and try to open my my Italian pizza to go . I can't stay home anymore . I always worked in my life and will until my retirement. Again will see .


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Everybody needs to stop freaking out.

You can count on Chuck and Nancy to get the job done and get those PUA benefits extended.

As soon as she's finished with her ice cream.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Everybody needs to stop freaking out.
> 
> You can count on Chuck and Nancy to get the job done and get those PUA benefits extended.
> 
> As soon as she's finished with her ice cream.


I eat those as well and I do have the same fridge. Does make me a bad person? Mea culpa &#128514;


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> I just read this...From the following link to the Yahoo article:
> 
> (Quote from the article below): "States have the ability to extend PUA to 46 weeks. New Jersey, Texas, California, and Ohio are some of the states that have enacted the extension so far."
> 
> ...


Where is my stimulus, ha ha ha, most of these nurses are average at best and are overpaid, with overtime she is making plenty of money, typical female me me me response.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Well it's a huge mistake to rely of the government anyways. We see that now where alot have still seen not a penny from UE and have been trying for months. You can't rely on the unreliable. I never feel bad for anyone with money issues and problems. Only one person to blame and thats yourself.


My friend CJfrom619, I appreciate all of your posts and think and consider all your opinions. I value you and your thoughts. However, your last sentence, "I never feel bad for anyone with money issues and problems. Only one person to blame and thats yourself.".... I don't know about that. I do talk deeply with the passengers in my Uber (who engage me first in discussion), and many of them appear to genuinely have money issues and problems which are not really their fault. For example, I talked to one guy recently who was coming out of the Edgebrook Motel near where I live. I drove him to his house where he had to get his stuff because his wife and him were getting a divorce. The police were waiting for him because she got a restraining order on him. As he gathered his stuff, I felt so bad for him because his neighbors were out (it was hot a couple of days ago in Chicago), and he was so embarrassed.

He proceeded to tell me about his finances were utterly destroyed because of the vicious divorce. I didn't ask him what happened, but it seemed to be a disaster that was out of his control, one that he could not plan for. Also, I've had many passengers who either got sick or were in an accident. I remember one guy fell off a ladder and couldn't work anymore. They planned very well for their lives, but one accident or unplanned disaster... and they were done.



The queen &#128120; said:


> Not my company, the one I worked for ( Neiman Marcus ). I used to work for them in the past and then went back .


I remember that was my sister's first "status" card. All her friends were jealous when she got approved. Sorry to see the company go under. We had a nice one in the outdoor mall in Skokie, IL called Old Orchard Shopping Center. That mall... used to be that you would have to circle around and around in front of Neiman Marcus and Barnes N Noble to get a parking space. You would, even on weekdays, just wander the parking rows, just gunning for a spot that never seemed to come. It looks like a deserted town from the old wild west now.



gocovidgocovidgo said:


> got money for wars but cant feed the poor
> 
> as if all the jobs coming back aug 1st
> 
> ...


Dear gocovidgocovidgo, you wrote "all i know is pua or not i got least 8 more months of regular unemployment & best believe double dipping these $2000+ weeks while i can as if uber lyft is open with its books, they can audit me in 2023 as im sure there will be millions before me to get to & at that point itll be cheaper just to forget about it then try and get uber lyft to open up their books"

Just be careful, you may have to pay back everything and could possibly have penalties. Just check your state my friend for possible consequences. Welcome to Uberpeople.net, BTW. But really, be careful about double dipping. If your state doubles the payments that they made to you as a penalty, then you could end up owing far too much. Wish you luck on the double dipping.

I recognize that there are millions of people "double dipping" right now just like you... and I hope that they don't end up regretting it. It may take some time, but you could get a letter. If I were you, I would put aside some money just in case...


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Stop using the Chinese Flu to steal money. Almost every business I drive by has a help wanted sign in the window.
> 
> If you are under 70, you have LESS chance of death (.046%) fro the Chinese virus than this years seasonal flu (.06%).
> 
> Every gov't should stop giving bums money, open the workplace and stop giving money THEY DON'T HAVE.


So who will you be donating your next stimulus check to?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Well it's a huge mistake to rely of the government anyways. We see that now where alot have still seen not a penny from UE and have been trying for months. You can't rely on the unreliable. I never feel bad for anyone with money issues and problems. Only one person to blame and thats yourself.


I'm the kind of person that thinks through and always look for options but sometimes, as another smart oldfart has said, everything just goes wrong.

but still I agree, when I'm doing my calculation for 100% income replacement, I'm not including ss in it.

My colleague says I'm saving too much. I guess we'll see.

I am spending $$ (have to enjoy life when you have preexisting conditions that make you more susceptible to other types of illnesses) but my grandma and grandpa also lived a very long life (despite bad habits like smoking), like over 100.

so &#129335;&#127995;‍♀


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

NicFit said:


> No but the feds won't let a state fail, it'll all be paid eventually by our grand children


Grandchildren? &#128064; at the rate we going through money it won't take that long anymore.

If your 45 you're leveraging your survival in your 70's now.

Reduced or no SSI, higher property tax, higher sales tax, higher Federal tax, foodstamps and welfare major reduction.

My only hope at 29 is about time I'm old and we go through a lean decade or two, that reform takes place and a improved retirement plan gets installed.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> My colleague says I'm saving too much. I guess we'll see.


That's always what people say when they're embarrassed because they know they're blowing their income on having a good time. 
Keep on doing what you're doing.

In a few years, that person may come asking you for a handout. What that happens, just make up an excuse. Seriously.

A year or two ago, a friend of mine did just that. One of the nice things about having a Significant Other in tune with the program is that I didn't even have to talk to my friend. My S.O. just said that I'm retired and on a fixed income now.

This is, of course, the same friend who was building bird houses and selling them at craft shows a couple of years before. Her wife was supporting her at the time. I don't think she's had a real job in years.

I'd rather own some positions in good solid companies than fund her lifestyle.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

flyntflossy10 said:


> as long as uber and lyft are operating, you should have no right to these kinds of funds.


Yeah, right. Nearly everyone is working remotely, so there are very few fares to be had by the few drivers out there. No tourists anywhere and no restaurants or bars open to shuttle people to and fro. So, how exactly are we supposed to support ourselves on the pittance to be made after expenses?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Grandchildren? &#128064; at the rate we going through money it won't take that long anymore.
> 
> If your 45 you're leveraging your survival in your 70's now.
> 
> ...


At this rate, we'll probably live to see more people consuming instead of producing. These projections were presented _before_ coronavirus.

Gotta look out for yourself, can't depend on anyone else.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> In a few years, that person may come asking you for a handout. What that happens, just make up an excuse. Seriously.


i hope not but I'll keep that in mind...

i was just having a conversation this morning with another colleague but I didn't want to say I save a lot of money because pple often pick up the tab. I don't go in with the expectation but I'm not in sales. The pple who pick up the tab are in sales. They see me as a daughter like figure and they also happen to make 3-5x more than me (depends on the year they've had) and they own houses they live in and houses they rent out-they have commercial properties-one of them was telling me that one of their tenant (a Michelin Star restaurant) has a wait list and he's not even asking for a free meal but to hook him up with a res and the tenant won't do it &#128514;&#128514.

But the colleague I'm speaking with is on same page as me. No sales, just flat salary, OT and bonuses... I'm sure he'll figure it out once he starts meeting the pple who will treat you like family vs the ones who just clocks in/out. He's also new. Fresh out of school.


Christinebitg said:


> A year or two ago, a friend of mine did just that. One of the nice things about having a Significant Other in tune with the program is that I didn't even have to talk to my friend. My S.O. just said that I'm retired and on a fixed income now.


❤


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

#1 we were very lucky to get it under normal law.
what about the wattress who makes $2.50 hr plus tips. say $800 a week dealing with assholes all day long. come end of july. her business is locked shuit and now she will get ...$150 a week, 
it was not her who shut down the company.
government GTFB to work now. give all $600 for a few months, fix our riots police depts. protests, let some healing take place. than this great country can thrive again. this is america . i am trump supporter. if you like biden its ok. but make sure when you vote him in. that you are voting for his V.P as he is out of gas....
give me a better dem. than maybe.
heres another problem with no gov. cash.
you have a 6 -7-10 y/o all go to school dual income...what parent can afford to stay home as schools may or may not open. we all dont agree with the pres......but these parents should get help...what if wife makes 75k husband 50k . 3 kids 2 car payments mort...they need help. as both cannot work. 
this is just my thoughts..
GTBTW NOW **** vacation. or put none of the above on ballot....****ing vacation. fix the problems than vacation..or find a way to stop their pay on the 25th of july for good,'
american by birth 
4th of july baby by accident haha


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> These projections were presented _before_ coronavirus.


Those projections are also NOT projections by the Social Security Administration, although they're cleverly presented to try to make it look like they are.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> At this rate, we'll probably live to see more people consuming instead of producing. These projections were presented _before_ coronavirus.
> 
> Gotta look out for yourself, can't depend on anyone else.
> 
> ...


Im not sure how Covid gonna effect those numbers but I'm crossing my fingers that the C19 generation of children will be more plentiful than even the baby boomers so that they will readjust the unbalanced SSI ratios.



bobby747 said:


> #1 we were very lucky to get it under normal law.
> what about the wattress who makes $2.50 hr plus tips. say $800 a week dealing with @@@@@@@@ all day long. come end of july. her business is locked shuit and now she will get ...$150 a week,
> it was not her who shut down the company.
> government GTFB to work now. give all $600 for a few months, fix our riots police depts. protests, let some healing take place. than this great country can thrive again. this is america . i am trump supporter. if you like biden its ok. but make sure when you vote him in. that you are voting for his V.P as he is out of gas....
> ...


I think the current idea is to use Biden as a placeholder just to get Trump out then figure it out from there.

It took me awhile to piece together why democrats proceeded with Biden. We need 2008 Biden, he really is on his last leg now. If Biden wins he will only do a single term.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> think the current idea is to use Biden as a placeholder


which is why his VP choice is so so so so so so so important. Like, really.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> There is only 1 Mr. Sunshine on this forum and he is not in this thread (yet) @jgiun1 :roflmao:


I always try to bring my sunshine to the forum......&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

And if he passes on . Nancy is 3rd in line...omg...
Americans have voting rights. I am sorry to think that . Even trump haters voting for biden is voting for a vice president..come on this is a presidential election. Not vice presidential election...I am not politically about much. I am dense on political things.
This is not rocket science


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> Nancy is 3rd in line


your math is off by 1.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Explain 
President..dead...VP. HE CHOOSE . #SPEAKER OF HOUSE..am I wrong??? I am a driver not lawyer


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> Explain
> President..dead...VP. HE CHOOSE . #SPEAKER OF HOUSE..am I wrong??? I am a driver not lawyer


That would be two after the president. @SHalester is correct.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Those projections are also NOT projections by the Social Security Administration, although they're cleverly presented to try to make it look like they are.


Not arguing that but do you have any data proving otherwise?

This is an interesting read: https://www.ssa.gov/oact/TR/2020/tr2020.pdf

2020 Trustee Report pulled directly from: https://www.ssa.gov/oact/TR/2020/index.html

_The projected trust fund ratio under the intermediate assumptions for the OASI Trust Fund declines to 94 percent by the beginning of 2030. Therefore, OASI fails the Trustees' test of short-range financial adequacy. The DI Trust Fund also fails the Trustees' test of short-range financial adequacy. The Trustees estimate that the DI trust fund ratio was at 62 percent at the beginning of 2020. The projected DI trust fund ratio declines to 61 percent at the beginning of 2021, and then increases to 93 percent by the beginning of 2030. On a combined basis, OASDI also fails the Trustees' test of short-range financial adequacy because the OASDI trust fund ratio declines to 94 percent by the beginning of 2030. Figure II.D1 shows that the trust fund ratio for the combined OASI and DI Trust Funds declines steadily after 2010._










_*There were about 2.8 workers for every OASDI beneficiary in 2019.* This ratio had been stable, remaining between 3.2 and 3.4 from 1974 through 2008, and has declined since then, initially due to the economic recession of 2007-09 and the beginning of a notable demographic shift. This shift causes the ratio of workers to beneficiaries to decline, as workers of lower-birth-rate generations replace workers of the baby-boom generation. The decline in the ratio leveled off between 2013 and 2020, as the economy recovered, offsetting the demographic shift during that period. *After 2020, the demographic shift will continue to drive this ratio down over the next 20 years. The ratio of workers to beneficiaries reaches 2.3 by 2035 when the baby-boom generation will have largely retired, and will generally decline very gradually thereafter due to increasing longevity.*_


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Who's smarter a 5th grader or joe biden. Nothing to do about trump.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

flyntflossy10 said:


> as long as uber and lyft are operating, you should have no right to these kinds of funds.


I guess you assume that every citizen laid off has a car and driver's license?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> Explain
> President..dead...VP. HE CHOOSE . #SPEAKER OF HOUSE..am I wrong???


I'm not totally sure what scenario you are on. Your posts leaves much to figure out. Right this second speaker of the house is 2nd line to be Prez if dear President passes on to.....heaven & Pence follows (same accident or?).

All things remain the same if Biden becomes pres, house speaker still 2nd in line. AND most likely that would be Nancy again.



ColdRider said:


> Not arguing that but do you have any data proving otherwise?


kinda well known fact SS trust will run out of funds around 2035. And right this second SS is paying out more than it receives.

So, unless something changes, 2035 is right around the corner.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> I recognize that there are millions of people "double dipping" right now just like you... and I hope that they don't end up regretting it. It may take some time, but you could get a letter. If I were you, I would put aside some money just in case...


What do you mean double dipping? What do you view as "double dipping"? 


LoLo SF said:


> Yeah, right. Nearly everyone is working remotely, so there are very few fares to be had by the few drivers out there. No tourists anywhere and no restaurants or bars open to shuttle people to and fro. So, how exactly are we supposed to support ourselves on the pittance to be made after expenses?


What would you have done had there been no Cares Act? That could have very easily been a possibility. We we're very very lucky to get the unemployment while we did. When things are no longer working, you make adjustments&#129335;
Have you actually been out driving to be able to support your statement or are you just assuming there's no business?



bobby747 said:


> #1 we were very lucky to get it under normal law.


 I agree we were very very lucky to get it but it wasn't under normal law. It's only because of the Cares Act we got it .


bobby747 said:


> what about the wattress who makes $2.50 hr plus tips. say $800 a week dealing with @@@@@@@@ all day long. come end of july. her business is locked shuit and now she will get ...$150 a week,


IF her restaurant is still shut down. I don't know many places where restaurants are still shut down. From my understanding, California is the only state. Regardless though, we've known for four months this money was ending. Instead of sitting around hoping for an extension , perhaps they should have been making any Necessary changes to avoid having to survive off the $150 a week.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

The lady's been thier 25 years her husband is a dialysis patient 3 times a week in wheelchair.
Update in Philadelphia pa. And most of n.j all restaurants been closed and bars since the beginning.
Only take out. All fast food doors are locked. You must go thur drive thur.
It's not fair she pays taxes and states shut her down. Come on less than 200 a week. Husbands disability is bad $1000 a month military vet . $1000 a month is not the same amount if in wheelchair. You have xtra expenses we dont think about.
Your from Denver. Read more....seriously


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> The lady's been thier 25 years her husband is a dialysis patient 3 times a week in wheelchair.
> Update in Philadelphia pa. And most of n.j all restaurants been closed and bars since the beginning.
> Only take out. All fast food doors are locked. You must go thur drive thur.
> It's not fair she pays taxes and states shut her down. Come on less than 200 a week. Husbands disability is bad $1000 a month military vet . $1000 a month is not the same amount if in wheelchair. You have xtra expenses we dont think about.
> Your from Denver. Read more....seriously


I'm not saying it's not a struggle. I'm sure it is and it's probably not the Avenue she chose in life. However Nothing is Stopping her from going to get another job. If you can't make ends meet on the job you have, get another job! Hell Target starts people at $15 an hour Nationwide. I don't know. I wasn't raised to sit around in a pity party hoping things change. You must be willing to make changes. Her husband, bless him for his service, but he should have insurance, at least through the VA.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

You are missing the point 25 years on job and they will reopen they own 3 dinners here. Dinners are big here. Why should she look for a job if she has one


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> I'm not saying it's not a struggle. I'm sure it is and it's probably not the Avenue she chose in life. However Nothing is Stopping her from going to get another job. If you can't make ends meet on the job you have, get another job! Hell Target starts people at $15 an hour Nationwide. I don't know. I wasn't raised to sit around in a pity party hoping things change. You must be willing to make changes. Her husband, bless him for his service, but he should have insurance, at least through the VA.


If anyone looks I would say start at Trader Joe's before target. But yes, jobs are out there but good luck trying to get pple to apply...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> If anyone looks I would say start at Trader Joe's before target. But yes, jobs are out there but good luck trying to get pple to apply...


Oh they're applying. Here they have to do job search to continue getting unemployment. They have to do five searches a week. The problem is they're entering wrong phone numbers so they can't get the call. I talked to a couple managers of stores who said they couldn't figure out why suddenly they're getting inundated with applications but when they go to call these people, it was the wrong number or not working number


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> And if he passes on . Nancy is 3rd in line


That's not a change from the current situation. And from what I can tell, Joe Biden looks to be in as good or better physical condition than Donald Trump.

But here's the thing about the succession sequence. The Speaker of the House has an extremely low likelihood of becoming President through succession. Here's why I say that:

When Richard Nixon resigned, Gerald Ford became President. He didn't leave the V.P. position vacant. He appointed Nelson Rockefeller to be his Vice President. If Ford had passed away during his Presidential term, Rockefeller would have become President. Not the Speaker of the House (Carl Albert, a Democrat from Oklahoma).

The only way that a Speaker of the House gets to be President is if the (previously) Vice President leaves the Presidency without having appointed a new Vice President. It's unlikely, but possible.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> The only way that a Speaker of the House gets to be President


well, really, it would be for if something happened to Prez and VP in same event. Then speaker is president immediately. And on down the line depending on the 'event'.

Designated Survivor: whole TV series on it. :thumbup:


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well we could talk political all day . I suck at it. But 1 things 4 sure is biden is not in better shape than trump. Mentally trump is a working machine. Sleeps 3 hours a night. The guy is sharp . Sure thousands of flaws . But biden forgot what he ate last. 
This has zip with liking trump. These are facts.
He will be talking with china. One minute. Than 1 minutes later.asking do u like my dog....he is out thier. Get a better person and we can vote for him 78 years old wow...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> Mentally trump is a working machine.


Right. He thinks we can inject sunlight into our bodies and that will 'cure' CV19. That or maybe drink house cleaners; inject?

Yeah, he is a stable President.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I quit . Hope you earn more than comparing the 2 of these men on health. Not talking ra ra trump. Taking running the country. Trump has a million fawls. 1 is not . 120,000,000 died of Corona in usa. And I am running for senate....when he means president. ..that's sad. It's got nothing to do with trump


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> I quit . Hope you earn more than comparing the 2 of these men on health. Not talking ra ra trump. Taking running the country. Trump has a million fawls. 1 is not . 120,000,000 died of Corona in usa. And I am running for senate....when he means president. ..that's sad. It's got nothing to do with trump


Just simple math errors. He needs to remember to move the decimal point :laugh:


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hey joe what was for lunch . Fresh fruit...wait that was yesterday...in my day it was burgers...but joe. What about today. Wait(joe) what was the question again. GTFO


----------



## gocovidgocovidgo (Jul 15, 2020)

i find it hilarious people think bidens gonna beat trump, all that weed smoke got yall forgettin if ya call a trump supporter polling they say their gonna vote biden, & many wont tell ya in public they votin for him...

biden is like watchin paint dry & trump has all the haters & trolls

if they extend the pua trump wins in a landslide if they dont it might be closer but hell still win

and dont at me, never voted never will, i kid i kid if he extend this 600 a week, im voting for the first time ever & its for trump just for the lulz because people truly hate on everything the guy does


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Where are my socks?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> Mentally trump is a working machine.


So that's why he posts unhinged tweets in the middle of the night?

Even his daytime press conferences are being incoherent.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> No offense but 7 weeks is better than 0 for one and two, the bullet train among other things will
> 
> 1) create jobs (this is always better than just giving away money)
> 2) create revenue via the rides given and also lingering revenue from tourism "ohhhh bullet train". to businesses in surrounding train station cities as well as the state of ca in general.
> ...


No offense taken...but the BT has been hemorrhaging $$ for years(& IMO, a YUGE scam). It won't be ready for at least another 5-8 yrs.


----------



## weirdocensorsmakegreatnaz (Jul 18, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> So that's why he posts unhinged tweets in the middle of the night?
> 
> Even his daytime press conferences are being incoherent.


sounds pretty coherent to me, going after china hard anyhoo biden like listening to a ******ed grandpa who keeps nodding off in his lazy boy, you cant even be serious with him as a choice but keep hope alive i suppose, gonna be a lotta upset dems in november cuz its 4 more years of the bad orange man


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

weirdocensorsmakegreatnaz said:


> who keeps nodding off in his lazy boy


You mean, as opposed to Cheeto, who can't put together a coherent sentence on a good day, in front of live TV cameras?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> That's not a change from the current situation. And from what I can tell, Joe Biden looks to be in as good or better physical condition than Donald Trump.
> 
> But here's the thing about the succession sequence. The Speaker of the House has an extremely low likelihood of becoming President through succession. Here's why I say that:
> 
> ...


Gerald Ford was the first, and thus far only, time the Speaker became President. One out of 45.



SHalester said:


> I'm not totally sure what scenario you are on. Your posts leaves much to figure out. Right this second speaker of the house is 2nd line to be Prez if dear President passes on to.....heaven & Pence follows (same accident or?).
> 
> All things remain the same if Biden becomes pres, house speaker still 2nd in line. AND most likely that would be Nancy again.
> 
> ...


The biggest reason SS will run out of funds is that the feds have been dipping into it for other stuff and haven't attempted, or even made any plans to replenish it!

And this is BOTH parties.

Buncha greedy f***ers.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I eat those as well and I do have the same fridge. Does make me a bad person? Mea culpa &#128514;


Bad person? No.

Just do me a favor and don't run for Congress.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Bad person? No.
> 
> Just do me a favor and don't run for Congress.


I can't , I am not a citizen . Lucky you I guess &#128514;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> The biggest reason SS will run out of funds is that the feds have been dipping into it for other stuff and haven't attempted


...that is a myth. It is a trust fund that is not available for 'dipping' into.

*Q1. Which political party took Social Security from the independent trust fund and put it into the general fund so that Congress could spend it?

A1:* There has never been any change in the way the Social Security program is financed or the way that Social Security payroll taxes are used by the federal government. The Social Security Trust Fund was created in 1939 as part of the Amendments enacted in that year. From its inception, the Trust Fund has always worked the same way. The Social Security Trust Fund has never been "put into the general fund of the government."

Most likely this question comes from a confusion between the financing of the Social Security program and the way the Social Security Trust Fund is treated in federal budget accounting. Starting in 1969 (due to action by the Johnson Administration in 1968) the transactions to the Trust Fund were included in what is known as the "unified budget." This means that every function of the federal government is included in a single budget. This is sometimes described by saying that the Social Security Trust Funds are "on-budget." This budget treatment of the Social Security Trust Fund continued until 1990 when the Trust Funds were again taken "off-budget." This means only that they are shown as a separate account in the federal budget. But whether the Trust Funds are "on-budget" or "off-budget" is primarily a question of accounting practices--it has no effect on the actual operations of the Trust Fund itself.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Gerald Ford was the first, and thus far only, time the Speaker became President. One out of 45.


However, I have to point out that Ford did not become President through the succession process.

Edit: By that, I mean not from being the Speaker of the House. He was appointed by Nixon to be the Vice President, and from being the V.P. when Nixon resigned, he became President.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

SHalester said:


> ...that is a myth. It is a trust fund that is not available for 'dipping' into.
> 
> *Q1. Which political party took Social Security from the independent trust fund and put it into the general fund so that Congress could spend it?
> 
> ...


https://www.ssa.gov/history/InternetMyths2.html
Just in case someone wants to know the source of your copy and paste.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

What's left is to answer the question of why the SS fund is going to dry up, right? The most common answer is what
SuzeCB said; it's been raided. I'm not going to copy and paste because the hall monitor is on the job (I'm teasing CR), so I may not have this 100% right, but rather than being absconded with, the money has been "invested" in US Treasuries (or some similar government backed security).

So in a manner of speaking the SS funds have been borrowed to finance the Federal budget. But the fund receives interest on the loans (at least when there was such a thing as interest). There could just as easily be an uproar if the SS funds had simply lied dormant in the account, losing its purchasing power to inflation over time.

So in a manner of speaking it was a responsible move to "invest" the trust fund in T-bills, or whatever. At least they didn't spend it on junk bonds, or worse, hookers and blow (that comes from a different fund). Probably the best place to point a finger is the fiscally irresponsible Congress spending more than the Treasury takes in. But even there, that's pointing to a much larger problem. The simple issue with SS is that when the country started to collect SS taxes the population was growing. A relatively large number of people were financing the retirement of a relative few. But now a relative few are financing the retirement of the Baby Boomers. Yikes!

In other words, Social Security has turned out to be a Ponzi scheme.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> when the country started to collect SS taxes the population was growing.


The US is still growing in population.

And the Social Security system is one of the best reasons we need to allow in more immigrants. When they cime here legally, they get legitimate jobs and pay into the Social Security system.

Letting in people who want to come here and work would go a long way toward fixing the demographic problems of the system.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> However, I have to point out that Ford did not become President through the succession process.
> 
> Edit: By that, I mean not from being the Speaker of the House. He was appointed by Nixon to be the Vice President, and from being the V.P. when Nixon resigned, he became President.


You are correct. Thank you. I was confusing it with something else.

I remember being taught in school that he is the only President that the American people never actually elected to the White House. I guess I always just assumed he got it by succession, but today I learned he was never Speaker at all.

Thank you. &#128578;


----------



## Jman1980 (Apr 18, 2020)

Just do Uber eats, no passengers to get you sick. Also less liability, because no passengers in your car to get hurt. 3/4 of customers tip. As long as your in a decent sized city you should average 3 deliveries per hour, or slightly less. I've averaged about 23$ an hour after gas and wear the last 3 months.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

@Daisy77

*What would you have done had there been no Cares Act? That could have very easily been a possibility. We we're very very lucky to get the unemployment while we did. When things are no longer working, you make adjustments&#129335;
Have you actually been out driving to be able to support your statement or are you just assuming there's no business?*

Well, the Cares Act hasn't been much of a help for me because they have paid me for 4 weeks this far. It is nearly impossible to reach EDD and when I have, nothing ever happens to my account. I have been living off savings and my future inheritance. I consider myself fortunate to have both.

And yes, I have gone out and put in 10 hours to bring home $73. My total was was $102, but I replaced the gas I used from a full tank. This does not include depreciation or maintenance. I live in San Francisco, so what I actually brought home was less than half of our minimum wage.

I can confidently say driving will not be a viable option come July 26th. There are also very few jobs available, especially in my normal line of work. Things may change and I will try to adapt my skillset to other lines of work, but things are not looking particularly hopeful at the moment.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> You are correct.


The only reason I knew that stuff was from living through it. I was a college student when Nixon resigned.

And it's not that Nixon was particularly remorseful. It's that there were enough votes to remove him from office.

That's in contrast to both the Clinton and Trump impeachments.


----------

